# ps3 wont accept disc



## suunychiba

we just bought a ps3 from a dude we know and it works fine but it wont accept any disc we tried to put in there. every time we press the eject button it just beeps three times. is it a problem with our disc drive? what could be the problem?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Hi, welcome to TSF 

The 3 beeps when you press the eject button usually means there is no disk in the system. 

When happens when you try to put a disk in?


----------



## suunychiba

we can press the disk all the way in and the system wont take it


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Does it do this for all the disks or just the blu-ray ones? 

If it's all the disks, it might be worthwhile to call Sony up and ask them what's going on because the disk loader may be faulty. If it's still under warranty, they'll more then likely take this one off your hands and send you a new one.


----------



## Digifiend

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f142/ps3-not-seeing-game-or-dvd-251226.html

Sounds the same as the above thread.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Seems different to me :smile: Going by the descriptions, this one won't allow the user to insert a disk whereas that thread the PS3 didn't recognise the disk but allowed it to be inserted. The solution seems to be the same though.


----------



## onlyherefor1q

I've had this problem, Sony will replace it for free if you ring them. It's something that's been called 'blu flu'. I know you say you bought it off someone you know but I seriously think you've had a broken console dumped on you.
And just to be sure, if the little loading icon in the top right comes on then it's what I had...


----------



## ps3 gamer123

My ps3 won't accept disks i try to put a disk in and nothing i have replaced it with a drive that i know works and still nothing so i replaced the ribbon cable and still nothing i thought it might be the control broad to the drive i know that it is married to the motherboard but it should still let me put a disk in right. I tried to swap it out with one the works but still the drive will not accept a disk can anyone help please. Thanks.


----------



## preatis

This problem is often associated with the drive controller board. It is easy to test by switching boards with a drive that works well. If it does the same thing then your controller board is bad. You could attempt a reflow on theBGA (the chip with the solder underneath it) and I would attempt a reflow on the BGA however it is rarely successfull. You may need to pull the chip and reball it to a new board. Good luck..


----------

